# Cool looking Tubo



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Just thought those who have not seen this might be interested.


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

That is sweet. Short little fat cigar...in a tube. I'd smoke it. Good call on it looking cool dude. Never seen somethin like that in the tubo.
Adam


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

is that where the tube twists? where there's like 2 tubes, one being a little smaller and inside?

my friend got a few davidoffs when we were in europe like that. really like those.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

It opens where it changes from white to red. A very nice and sleek looking tubo.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice looking cigar **** ! :dr


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Very nice, id heard about the changes to the R&J tubes, nice to see them though!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Baric said:


> Very nice, id heard about the changes to the R&J tubes, nice to see them though!


Can't wait for these and the Siglio II's to be be released in this packaging.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

al two said:


> my friend got a few davidoffs when we were in europe like that. really like those.


These are very cool tubes.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Buying a box when they come out just for the tubes. The cigars themselves kinda suck unfortunately.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Just thought those who have not seen this might be interested.


Very cool.. I would like to get my hands on these.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Never really seen something that fat in a tubo. Pretty cool, good pic too!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Still waiting for the tubo version to come out...


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

I am in agreement. This tube is beee-yut-tee-ful. I look forward to picking up a box or two. I have the dress box, but can't recommend them just yet. That is not to say they'r bad--they are just not ready.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

One more photo for all of you. Hope they come out soon. If you all have seen this I apologize.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Kind of unique for sure. Sad to hear that are so so smokes. Guess this is a you can not judge a book by it's cover deal. Maybe the will get better with some age on them. But they sure look snazzy they got that going for them.

Stacey


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> Kind of unique for sure. Sad to hear that are so so smokes. Guess this is a you can not judge a book by it's cover deal. Maybe the will get better with some age on them. But they sure look snazzy they got that going for them.
> 
> Stacey


Yeah, I actually haven't tried one yet, but i do have one in my desktop to try. I sure hope is has something to offer since it is supposedly the same blend as the Churchill.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Yeah, I actually haven't tried one yet, but i do have one in my desktop to try. I sure hope is has something to offer since it is supposedly the same blend as the Churchill.


Glad this thread came back. I forgot how really cool that tubo is. If anyone has any laying around that they don't want, you know where to send them. :bn :r


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Buying a box when they come out just for the tubes. The cigars themselves kinda suck unfortunately.


:tpd:

However, I still hope some time will do them justice. They're still pretty young. But I'm in your boat...not a RyJ fan and still bought the smokes! :hn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

These should be out soon. 

Definately buying a box. Should be interesting to see how they compare to there non tubed brothers.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I have seen that,but how do they taste?


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Everyone knows that I like cigars for my birthday, Christmas, etc. My assistant at work always buys tubos for me because she says they look cool. I'll have to show her these.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

qwerty1500 said:


> Everyone knows that I like cigars for my birthday, Christmas, etc. My assistant at work always buys tubos for me because she says they look cool. I'll have to show her these.


and then right after that show her the Siglo VI tubos.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Just thought those who have not seen this might be interested.


that is a very good looking tubo.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

68TriShield said:


> I have seen that,but how do they taste?


They look better than they taste but I'm not a huge RyJ fan to begin with.

~Mark


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Gonna try my 1st Shortie tonight or tomorrow.
Thanks for the pic- I had not seen the tubo before!


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

I have not seen these for sale yet. I may pick up a small pack for :BS and giggles.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Thats a nice combo with the ashtray, can't wait for the release, finally a churchill I can afford!!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I got to say, I think this one looks cooler.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> Buying a box when they come out just for the tubes. The cigars themselves kinda suck unfortunately.


:tpd:


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

I really like short cigars, especially short stubby ones (im a fan of short smokes time wise, but like big ring gauges), not to mention its pretty badass looking


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

audio1der said:


> Gonna try my 1st Shortie tonight or tomorrow


That's just funny if you get the lingo :r Oh and the tubes are definitely cool looking.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

Really like the RyJ brand always consistent right out of the box! Could you pm me the ring gauge and length of that beauty

thanks


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

luckybandit said:


> Really like the RyJ brand always consistent right out of the box! Could you pm me the ring gauge and length of that beauty
> 
> thanks


The RyJ Short Churchill is 50 X 4.84"
Imagine a baby robusto.

I had one the other night (not a tubo).

It was somewhat underwhelming, not a cigar I'd be likely to purchase in the future although I'd like to try another one or two before making that decision.


----------

